# Anyone have tips on overnight smoking



## waytoodeep03 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a brink smoke n pit with offset. I want to smoke brisket and a butt overnight. What is the best way to do this so at 7pm I put the meat on and go to sleep and wake up at 7am. How can I keep  the heat up overnight?


----------



## kingudaroad (Jan 7, 2010)

A good charcoal basket would help you out. But I don't think you can get 12 hours out of one of those units.

Maybe start at 7pm, drink beer till 1 am, go to sleep till 7am. Now you only need 6 hours unattended.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 7, 2010)

It's hard to get a SnP to go more then 2 hours with out some attention.
As king said, a basket will help, along with the minion method for fire building.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Couple of options for you...
At a bare minimum, get a wireless thermo and set a lower temp alarm...when the fire starts to flag, get your butt out of bed and tend to your other butt.
Trade in your smoker for a watt burner...set the temp and go to bed...Dang, is it just me or does that sound like an appliance that you already have in you kitchen? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Stay up.
I don't like to sleep while there is a fire...just me.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 7, 2010)

half the fun of a overnight brisket is staying up til the wee hours and 
drinking beer! then keep the remote thermo with alarms set next to your recliner and enjoy a little nap!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 7, 2010)

coffee or mountain dew. lots of it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2010)

I nice cuffy chair/lazyboy and a box full of beer and stay up with it. Other then that your on your own there. I cann't go to sleep with a fire burning underneath my bedroom window anyway. All nighter are like part of growing up with smoking and something you have to do before to long.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 8, 2010)

again this is where the electrical and pellet cookers make life to easy.


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 8, 2010)

4 hours is the best I have been able to do with my Smoke'N Pit with my homemade charcoal basket. Good luck with the sleep thing.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

Take a nap early in the day and invite a buddy over to sit up and drink beers with all night.  Or if you feel like you're going to have to sleep at some point, do like BBQ Engineer said and get a wireless remote with an audible alarm that will wake you up when the temps start to drop.


----------



## waytoodeep03 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok this sounds best  Ill do that. Thanks folks


----------



## bbq lover (Jan 8, 2010)

dont  drink  to much   before  you plan  on  watchin the    cooker  you might  end up cold  just like the cooker   in the am .. cat naps   your smoker will burn for  3 hrs  without  touchin  nap for 2hrs   tend  your pit   back to sleep  and so on lol


----------



## ddave (Jan 8, 2010)

Go to www.gassmoker.com and buy an Afterburner H. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Of course you'll still have to change out the smoke wood once in awhile but at least you won't have to worry about stoking the fire.

Or build a UDS.  12 hours on a single load of charcoal is no problem there.

Dave


----------



## nickelmore (Jan 8, 2010)

All this good/fun advice...lol.....

I cant ever fully go to sleep, the cat nap idea works best for me.   Always have to have a a few beers, just not too many.   Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a pitmaster deluxe (very similar to a smoke n pit) and there is no way that i know of to maintain temp for more than 2 hours without standing vigil. But hey, as already covered... half the fun of smoking an all nighter is the staying up and drinking. Heck, i would even smoke it for you if you were in my neck of the woods! Just so i could stay up drinking and smoking meat. I love that ritual!!!


----------



## got14u (Jan 8, 2010)

Rockstar and Southern Comfort


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2010)

I've all-nighted a few times in my old smoke-n-pit and in my Char-griller. I like to build a fire in my fire ring (to sit by) and sit with the dog and drink beer until I can't stay awake. Then I carefully move all the coals to one side of the firebox and bank up some new lump across to the other side of firebox and hit the hay. Having a temp alarm is good, just don't set it too low or you may have a hard time recovering the temp. Better to get it a little hot and let it simmer down than to go to sleep at the right temp and have to catch up. JMHO


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 8, 2010)

one other thing i was going to suggest is don't get obsessed with maintqaing a perfect, constant 225 or whatever. it's hard enough to do that during the day in perfect conditions, let alone during an all-nighter. i pulled a couple over the last summer and they went by pretty well. i ahd a good time even though i was alone. if your temps get up in the 250-260 range, no big deal - don't worry about it ebcause that is a fine temperature and it will go down soon enough. relax and enjoy the evening. if you have company, so much the better!


----------

